

Flash, HTML5, Mobile Apps and the Open Web - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/02/flash-html5-and-mobile-apps.html

======
Groxx
Interesting, quick read. I particularly liked the "an HTML5 (non-Flash)
internet favors Google, as they can index it" (paraphrased) comparison with
Apple liking a closed system, as they're the gatekeeper. And that this isn't
really a winner-take-all battle, though it's clearly heated.

That said, of course Apple likes a closed system. They're the underdog right
now. As to the somewhat implied claim that it'll ever become a "proprietary
app centric universe" headed by Apple, I highly doubt it. If they ever get
that big, they'll get nailed with the same kind of legislation that MS has had
to deal with, because it _is_ preventing competition. While they're small they
_are_ the competition, so it's allowed.

